# 08 and newer Nissan owners with CVT transmissions, read this



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I just had a new trans installed by Nissan in my 08 Rouge. Nissan is aware that the CVT trans sucks so they extended the warranty to 10 years 120,000 miles. If yours is wining or anything get it there quick! Hope this helps someone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nissan had such a good reputation.
Ford and Nissan has been plagued with transmission problems.
Standard shift transmissions are exempt.


----------



## Ramo (Jun 14, 2017)

That's why it's good to do your research before buying a new car. Buy Manual it last longer.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Nissan had such a good reputation.


Until they teamed up with Renault. The French make excellent pastries, wine, crepes etc. Cars... not so much.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Ford transmissions are really only problems in their 4cyl cars their transmissions in bigger cars are very Stout
The worst is the focus and Fiesta dry dual clutch automatic not sure what they were thinking with that design

Every manufacturer has issues with their cvt transmissions, I get that they get better gas mileage but it's annoying that so many cars only have a CVT or nothing option. I will never own a CVT equipped car


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Do you people know what the CVT is?. The trans does not shift, you will never feel a shift. CVT is *C*ontinuous *V*elocity *T*ransmission. The car they gave me as a loaner while mine was being fixed was a 2017 Rouge and they are still using them. I guess they found the problem. What I do like is that it has paddle shifter on the steering wheel in case you have to downshift for more power to get on highway or something. Paddle shifting is awesome....lol


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

louvit said:


> Do you people know what the CVT is?. The trans does not shift, you will never feel a shift. CVT is *C*ontinuous *V*elocity *T*ransmission. The car they gave me as a loaner while mine was being fixed was a 2017 Rouge and they are still using them. I guess they found the problem. What I do like is that it has paddle shifter on the steering wheel in case you have to downshift for more power to get on highway or something. Paddle shifting is awesome....lol


Paddle Shifters on a CVT are about as pointless as it gets

also it's not Continuous VELOCITY transmission it's a Continuous VARIABLE Transmission


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

louvit said:


> Do you people know what the CVT is?. The trans does not shift, you will never feel a shift. CVT is *C*ontinuous *V*elocity *T*ransmission. The car they gave me as a loaner while mine was being fixed was a 2017 Rouge and they are still using them. I guess they found the problem. What I do like is that it has paddle shifter on the steering wheel in case you have to downshift for more power to get on highway or something. Paddle shifting is awesome....lol


CVTs have been around a long time and a lot of companies use them. Nissan had issues with them for a few years. I tjink 2010 and newer don't get the extension.

Here's a fun fact, 2009 and younger Nissan s with a digital odometer do not back up the mileage anywhere. It's stored on a chip on the actual odometer.



louvit said:


> I just had a new trans installed by Nissan in my 08 Rouge. Nissan is aware that the CVT trans sucks so they extended the warranty to 10 years 120,000 miles. If yours is wining or anything get it there quick! Hope this helps someone.


Keep up with radiator fluid changes and transmission fluid changes. (Drain and refill not a full flush and use niassiam cvt fluid) you only have a few months of warrantee left. Heat/friction is a killer to theses things.

I had mine replaced July last year.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Paddle Shifters on a CVT are about as pointless as it gets
> 
> also it's not Continuous VELOCITY transmission it's a Continuous VARIABLE Transmission


thanks for the correction...lol and the paddle shifter comes in handy once in a while when merging onto a highway, I hit it twice and go from 6th gear to 4th....


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

GM messed with CVTs for a brief spell in the early 4 cylinder Saturn VUEs and ION coupes. The called it the VTi. They ended up extending the warranties on them much like Nissan has and for the same reasons (chronic premature failure). They never did get them right and didn't persevere with them thankfully.


----------

